# Frank's Aquarium



## Stina (Aug 16, 2007)

Just wanted to share my good experience with Frank of www.franksaquarium.com. I ordered 3 pheonix rasboras (boraras merah), 2 pygmy cories (corydoras hastatus), a sexed pair of dwarf crayfish, and an asian clam from Frank that was supposed to pick up last Friday...my fiance and I were a little late and missed Frank and were unable to wait for him. Once contacting him I found out that he'd left a note with his phone number on it, but the note had gone missing...so he said that he would ship the critters free of charge to me. He shipped quickly and packed well, unfortunately the fedex guy decided to be super lazy and left the box outside in the sun without even knocking on a door.....when I opened the package I found the fish perfectly fine (including 1 extra of each species he threw in!!), and the larger crayfish unscathed, however the smaller (male) crayfish didn't make it and neither did the clam. Frank told me that he would send another crayfish (and clam if he has one...he wasn't sure if he had any left) and when I found out he had olive nerite snails available I asked if he could toss one in the box and I'd paypal him the money and told me not to worry about $1.25 for it!

He absolutely went above and beyond his responsibilities and would recommend him to anyone! Also I will not hesitate to buy critters from him again!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Also wanna say it was a great experience dealing with Frank. The fish arrived safely and the express service was the way to go especially in hot Houston. I had some doa's but that was to be expected with shipping live critters. 90% of my orders arrived fine. Frank would also let you know if he does not have certain fish in stock and will recommend you with other choices. I'm loving my choprae danio


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Did he special ordered the C. hastatus for you? Just wondering, as I've been searching and searching for more of them, but they are not listed on his website (unless I'm missing them.....).

Good to hear you had a good experience!


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

This is good to know. I'll probably be ordering some "nano" fish from him when I get my new tank setup.

I'll keep that 90% in mind as well, since they will be coming to TX!

Brian


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, totally, man! With ordering live animals, one can never skimp on shipping. The faster the better for the obvious reason. 


I am waiting for the celestials to come back up; I hope I was not the one to get the last batch


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Awesome! I'm going to buy some s. resplendens from him when i get my 58 project up and going. glad to hear some positive feedback.


----------



## Jman17H (Nov 9, 2006)

I had actually been looking at this site for a few months, with the intention of ordering some Pseudogastromyzon cheni this fall/winter. It's great to know that Frank's is highly rated!


----------



## Stina (Aug 16, 2007)

> Did he special ordered the C. hastatus for you? Just wondering, as I've been searching and searching for more of them, but they are not listed on his website (unless I'm missing them.....).


No he didn't...he had had pygmaeus and hastatus available...I had actually wanted pygmaeus but he said they were out and suggested the hastatus b/c he still had some. I'd asked if he was going to have pygmaeus again and he said its not really worth bringing them in b/c the mortality rate is very high...so I wouldn't expect them to come available on his site again.


----------

